# Deer hunting license



## newhunterr (Oct 22, 2008)

i know a little about hunting licenses, if i buy a deer hunting license im entitled to what ? 1 buck 1 antlerless deer per season or what ? whats the laws in PA on this, or do i have to buy a seperate license for an antlerless deer or what?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

why don't you check with the PA game and fish department....I don't think there is ONE person here in ND that can tell you the regs in PA......do some research and learn how to hunt


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Indeed. 
They probably have some sort of hunting education courses or seminars offered somewhere in PA??? I really suggest you look into taking one or two.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

Do you have to go through hunters safety in PA....?id look into that first and maybe a mentor that you can go out with.


----------

